# Dankung Target Shooter



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

I ve seen this attachment by Waterlogic on a shooter that I got recently so I gave it a try.

It works great and very easy to attach to precise left/right length i.e. centring.

Otherwise this ss is a classical ball in the tube attachment type ss...










opposite of shooter side


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

T22T said:


> I ve seen this attachment by Waterlogic on a shooter that I got recently so I gave it a try.
> 
> It works great and very easy to attach to precise left/right length i.e. centring.
> 
> ...


That's a great solution!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool sight


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

How do you like the DK Target Shooter? Is it comfortable to hold?


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Northerner said:


> How do you like the DK Target Shooter? Is it comfortable to hold?Y


Yes .


----------

